# TRADU 3000 no pot ser...



## zazap

TRADUCTORAPOBLESEC!
Com pot ser que t'has passat dels 3000 i ningú no ha dit res encara? 
No hi serás, a la llista eixa del Thanks but no thanks, veritat?
Què dir...Ets una forera extraordinària i super simpàtica.
Espere que tots els altres s'uneixen a mi per felicitar-te, però  us recorde a totEs que... 
AIXÒ NO ÉS UN FORO DE FUTBÓL

Un beset per a tu, tradu, des de València!
zazap​


----------



## Laztana

Zorionak por esos 3000!
espero que sigas deleitándonos con muchos más

un petonet


----------



## alexacohen

Mamma mía... ¿pero ya estás aquí?
¡Vaya marcha que llevas, hermanita!

bezazo ezagerao de tu amiga granaína


----------



## josepbadalona

¿ Cómo que ya has alcanzado los 3000 si hace tiempo que no te vemos en el foro español -francés ?

Vuelve a vernos, mujer, que te echamos en falta ...

Un besazo

Paquita

PD. ¡ Se me iba a olvidar lo esencial ! :* ¡ Felicidades ! *


----------



## Antpax

Hola Tradu,

3.000 ja? Però si fa menys de un mes que et vam felicitar per teus 2.000. Quina rapidesa. Però no et preocupes, no em canso de felicitar-te.

Moltes gràcies altra vegada per la teva ajuda.

Una abraçada des de l´infern, també conegut com Madrid.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Enhorabuena Tradu, y muchas gracias por tu ayuda!

Besos y saludos desde Trento!!


----------



## jester.

Felicitats, Traductora


----------



## lamartus

*¡Pero niña! ¿Ya llegaste a los 3000?
Estás imparable. 

¡¡¡¡¡FELIZ TRESMILPOSTIVERSARIO!!!!

¡Nos vemos casi ya!

ENOOOOORMES BEEEESOS*​


----------



## aceituna

Felicidades por los 3000, Tradu. ¡Buen trabajo!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Como siempre, es un enorme placer coincidir con todos vosotros en este espacio que a su vez hace que mi tarea sea menos solitaria y más entretenida y divertida 

*Zazap*: no saps quina alegria representa per a mi que la primera persona que m'hagi felicitat hagis estat tu des del País Valencià i en la parla d'aquesta terra que, si bé molt maltractada, a mi encara em fa somniar en tarongers, mar, reines mores i jardins exhuberants. La petita Grècia que diu el meu estimat escriptor Josep Piera 

*Latzana*: eskerrikasko! A mí también me encanta coincidir contigo y aprender de tus aportes. ¿Para cuándo un foro de euskera? A ver si así me animo y aprendo un poquito de esta lengua que me resulta tan "misteriosa". Cuando estudiaba en la facultad y necesitaba momentos de dispersión en la biblioteca a menudo cogía unos diccionarios de lo más tocho de inglés euskera publicados en Nevada (EE.UU.) y me entretenía leyendo vuestras "palabrejas" (lo digo con todo el cariño ); a estas alturas no me acuerdo más que de _dilin dalan_, preciosa palabra para _columpio_. Ahora he cambiado el diccionario de euskera por la Euskal Etxea, donde me pego unas comilonas... 

*Alexa*, mi querida hermana, com anem i on ets? Santiago, Granada? Y qué geografía la tuya: los lugares que pisas ya te convierten en alguien especial. Ya sabes que soy una ferviente admiradora de tus posts llenos de pasión, sinceridad y energía. Word Reference para mí no sería lo mismo sin mi "sister Alexa". A ver si pronto se materializa la ensaimada en el Mallorca (o, por mí, directamente una mariscada en Santiago o un paseillo por el Albaycín...) Un beso, queridísima.

*Josepbadalona/Françoise*... ¡veo que no te has olvidado de mí, pese a mi ausencia! Dudo que me vayas a ver mucho más en el foro de francés castellano, pues sabes que no suelo trabajar con tu lengua y que, la última vez que lo hice, terminé más muerta que viva. ¡Qué bonito volver a saber de ti! Molts petons des de la muntanya de Montjuïc que tu tant t'estimes (i jo també!)

*Toniet*, *Antpax*, el meu alumne preferit: com sempre, reitero que m'encanta saber que pels madriles hi ha una ànima amb tantes ganes d'aprendre aquesta petita gran llengua anomenada català. Noi: ho fas MÉS QUE REBÉ i estic d'allò més orgullosa de tu! Aquest divendres, quan ens veiem, no te m'escapes i...  A XERRAR EN CATALÀ S'HA DIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Petons que van de la Mediterrània a la "Meseta".

*Irene*, carissima, è anche da tempo che non visito tanto il foro italiano-spagnolo. Come va? Come al solito, è un piacere sentirti e sapere che non mi hai dimenticato. Grazie ancora del tuo aiuto, sempre effettivissimo 

*Jester*, noiet, sé que et dec un PM explicant-te coses sobre el món de la traducció. Et vull fer una explicació com cal, o sigui que, si no et sap greu, permet-me que em tregui del damunt tota la feinada que tinc i et respondré com Déu mana. Una salutació enorme a tu, que fas que no es perdi la tradició de l'amor "tudesc" envers el sud, seguint les passes de Freud, de Goethe... Una abraçada.

*Martita*, *Lamartus* mía, ¡que nos vemos este viernes, titi! ¿Te lo puedes creer? ¡Qué ilusión! ¡No veo la hora! Esperemos que no falle Spanair, puesto que estos días andan de huelgas. Como muy bien sabes, encontrarte en el foro es sinónimo de alegría y diversión. Es ver tu icono y sonreír. Gracias por andar por aquí.

De nuevo, una altra vegada, besos a todos, molts petons a tots des d'aquest racó de món anomenat Poble Sec...


----------



## jonquiliser

¡*Caray Tradu*, no hay quien te pare! Pero mejor así, eres esencial para este foro, con todas tus respuestas, preguntas, reflexiones y elucubraciones. Tu simpatía, tu soltura y tu sentido del humor nos son una fuente de inspiración para tod@s. Una muy cordial felicitación


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Querida Traduc.
Les estas pisando los talones a Heidita???  Wau!, como trabajas ah!!!
Sábes que siempre es un honor y alegria, compartir contigo.
Muchas gracias por esos tres mil aportes, no seguiremos viendo...
Saludos, besos y abrazos grandes. 

*PD..si puedes cuentame por PM como te fue en Madrid, me encantaría saber...*


----------



## su123

¡¡Buenas, Tradu incansable!!

Felicidades en tu 3000, ha sido un gran placer leer todos tus posts. Lástima que me he perdido alguno. Me gustaría saber mucho, mucho y mucho para poder ayudarte en tus traducciones. De momento poco he podido ayudar, siempre sabes más que yo. ¡¡Vaya crack!!

¡¡Muasssssss, cielo!!


PS. uix ara veig que t'ho podia haver escrit en català, jeje. Un petó, reina!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Aceituna:* gracias por acordarte de mí, como siempre. Tus aportes aparecen bastante de vez en cuando , pero siempre son de lo más valioso y simpático. Un abrazo desde Barcelona a los madriles.

*Jonqui:* ¿te importa que te diga que tu nombre siempre me ha sonado un poquito mal? Eso sí: ¡cómo me gustan tus posts! ¿En serio eres escandinava? ¿De dónde has sacado ese castellano tan bueno que tienes?

*Rosangelus:* mi queridísima caraqueña, la persona que ha puesto Venezuela en mi geografía personal. ¡Cómo me encantan tus posts! ¡Cómo disfruto con tu simpatía! Si alguna vez tienes la ocasión de pegar un saltito y venir por la vieja Europa, no dejes de decírnoslo: ¡yo te monto una fiesta! Y lo reitero: ¡pero qué hijitos tan guapos tienes! 

*Su...* Una empordanesa que m'escriu en castellà!!!!!!!!!! Ai, ai, ai, ai! M'encanta trobar-te i compartir bons moments amb tu en el fòrum de la nostra petita gran llengua, però no m'agrada que diguis que sempre sé més que tu: AIXÒ NO ÉS PAS VERITAT, NI DE MI, NI DE NINGÚ! Tots som pous de saviesa i d'ignorància i ens nodrim de manera mútua. Una abraçada al teu país, que me l'estimo molt. I dic "país" en el sentit "planià": el mestre de l'Empordà sempre parlava de la terra que el va veure néixer com el seu "país". Un petó de la meva part al Mas Pla, al far de Sant Sebastià, al Canadell, a la vostra/meva mar i a la tramuntana, aquest ventot que us fa tan especials. Visca l'Empordà! 

*Besos a todos: me espera una noche le maratón "traductil"...*​


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡¡FELICES 3000!!!*​*Tarde, tarde...lo sé... ay! bueno, tengo excusa.*

*Gracias por todos esos mensajes tan escuetos...digo... llenos de humor y cercanos. De verdad, como si te conociéramos de toda la vida. ¿No os da a todos esa sensación?.*

*Ni se te ocurra aparecer por Madrid morena, ni con camiseta del Barça  Te dejo que te traigas una ensaimada y...la playa...y...bueno, contigo me vale!*

*¡Disfruta de los rollitos! (uy, qué sugerente queda esto eh!).*

*3000 besos y un enorme ENHORABUENA.*​​


----------



## sabrinita85

*ENHORABUENA CIELO!*


----------



## betulina

Com ha estat això? Quan ha sigut??? Juraria que ahir al matí, màxim diumenge al vespre duies 100 posts menys!! Vaig pensar, a veure si hi ha sort i hi arriba abans de les vacancetes madrilenyes!  I si em descuido arribes a 4.000 i tot!  

*Impressionant!!

Enhorabona, i moltes gràcies per tota la teva ajuda i per voltar per aquí!!! Això no seria el mateix sense tu!

Bon viatge i fins aviat, espero! 

*


----------



## jonquiliser

Tradu, un amigo mío me dijo, cuando le hablé de este foro, "¿¿y cómo te metes en un foro donde hay castellanoparlantes con un nombre así?? Y bueno, la verdad es que a lo español no suena muy, hrrmmm, ehm...  Pero qué se le va a hacer, me mola... 

Saludos y felicidades de nuevo!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Krolaina:* My dear Krolaina, ¡qué te voy a decir que no te haya dicho ya! Es una maravilla encontrarte por aquí y reírme con tus comentarios, siempre tan imaginativos, ingeniosos y simpáticos. ¡Qué ilusión que nos vayamos a ver! Por cierto, ahora que ya te volvemos a tener en los foros tras tu descanso levantino, a ver si vuelves a hacer incursiones en el foro de catalán. Como le decía a Antpax, es realmente emocionante ver que hablantes de una lengua digamos que "mayoritaria" como el español se preocupan y sienten curiosidad por las lenguas con menor número de hablantes (¡que no menos importantes!)

Un petó enorme i ens veiem divendres a la Puerta del Sol, al costat de l'Oso y el Madroño (o directament a la Mallorquina per menjar-nos una ensaïmada???)

*Sabrinita:* che piacere leggerti ancora! Ma eri sparita!!! Bello trovarti su questa pagina e sappia che se mai hai bisogno di aiuto con lo spagnolo o con il catalano, eccomi qua  A dire il vero, pero, il tuo spagnolo è perfettissimo. Vedo che abiti a León in questi giorni!

*Betu:* la meva Betu! Quan es materialitzarà la trobada WR catalana??? A veure si finalment els clients ens atorguen una treva i podem quedar! Com sempre, moltes gràcies per tots els teus comentaris i pel teu ajut i saviesa compartida. Que sàpigues, però, que si no paro de deixar posts és perquè em passen unes feines molt difícils i... ai! què faria sense vosaltres???????
Salutacions enorme a Betulo, amb la seva mar blava 

*Jonqui:* ¡hola de nuevo! Un saludo al norte... ¿Qué tal el Báltico? ¿Ya te has pegado algún bañito esta temporada?

Com sempre, petons i gràcies a tots: això és una mica com si fos el meu aniversari de veritat!


----------



## chics

¡Jo també vull! ¡Jo també!
Que arribo tard... però arribo, eh? Ostia, pobra! Ara et tocarà convidar a birres a tot déu, a Madrid, havies de ser llesta com l'Antpax i programar-te arribar a xifres rodones en un altre moment... així nomès et gastes pata virtual, com ell. Buah! Jo sí que et convido! Té, per acompanyar l'ensaïmada. Buaaa... llàstima que jo no hi podré ser...
En fi, que gràcies per les ja mé de 3000 aportacions i per ser tan maca.
Felicitats!

(I no se t'acudeixi superar-me, que et veig aprop...)


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, Tradu, en tus 3000 posts!!


----------



## jonquiliser

Mnejejeje, en vez de currar como Dios manda vengo aquí y te secuestro el hilo   Pues...ojalá estuviera en alguna playa del Báltico... Pero no, aquí estoy en medio de un Londres más lluvioso...  Qué envidia cada vez que veo tus saludos soleados...! Por allí no os falta sol, verdad? Menos mal que prontiño bajo _para a terra ghalegha_.


----------



## RIU

Alça aqui! Un altre cop? Es que vas a la pisci amb un portatil? Vinga doncs, enhorabona Montse, t'ho mereixes de veritat. 

Molts records.

RIU


----------



## Tige

Xeica, quina velocitat!!
Gràcies per la teua saviesa, curiositat, ànim, precisió, bon humor... 
Una abraçada del Midwest al Poble Sec!!


----------



## María Madrid

Montse, que casi me lo pierdo.... ¡¡¡Mil felicidades, máquina!!! Gracias por todo y seguimos contando contigo! un abrazo,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola a tots una altra vegada! Aprofito un momentet de descans per deixar-vos quatre ratllets!

¡Hola a todos de nuevo! Aprovecho un momentito de descanso para escribiros algunas líneas.

*Chics*: al·loteta! companya forera "hasta la muerte". M'encanta haver-te trobar en aquest espai virtual i espero que aviat es materialitzi la coneixença (tenint en compte que véns aquest agost...) Les teves aportacions són plenes de saviesa, però de la diver, allunyada de tota pedanteria: em fas riure tant... Un petó molt fort a París/Menorca/Sants. Per cert... que me convidaràs un dia a menjar "formatjades"? D'on les duràs, de Mô o de Ciutadella???????? Uiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Que m'acabo d'assabentar que ets d'Aló!!!!!!!!!! Com es "floreti" que tenc a sa meva cuina de ca la Maruja!!!!!!!!!!! Nyam, nyam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Rayines:* una maravilla, como siempre, dar contigo. Muchísimas gracias por todos los conocimientos que compartes desde Buenos Aires y que llegan a Barcelona recibidos con mucho cariño. ¿Me permites que diga una cosa "futbolera"? (¡espero que Zazap no se enfade!...) ¡¡¡VIVA MESSI!!!

*Ernest:* però com és que has esborrat el missatge que havies deixat??? Què m'hi deies??? Ara em tens encuriosida!!! També moltes gràcies per tots els teus coneixements "argòtics": ets imprescindible en el fòrum de català 

*Riu:* el cavaller educat i amable. Com sempre, moltes, moltes gràcies per felicitar-me i per anar apareixent de tant en tant en els fòrums. Una abraçada i no ens abandonis quan arribi el petitó!!!!!!!!!

*Tige:* my Ohio mate! Com anem? També gaudeixo moltíssim de la teva presència, ajut i simpatia en aquest espai: llàstima que no t'hi connectis més (o que no hi deixis més coses escrites). Un petó molt fort a la meva amiga de la Franja i no t'oblidis de fer-nos saber quan hagis de ser per aquí, que així mos veim!

*María:* María querida. Contigo he compartido muchas penas y alegrías foreras, ¿verdad? Y lo bueno es que ambas solemos ir en sintonía. Siento mucho no haberte ayudado últimamente como hubiese debido, pero mis traducciones me dejan incapaz de pensar: ¡últimamente no hago más que hacer cosas de lo más difícil! Si finalmente el viernes puedes (o mejor dicho, te lo permiten tus traducciones), ya lo sabes, cenita WR en tu ciudad. De no podernos ver esta vez... ¡Siempre queda Mallorca! ¿No? Un petó a s'al·lota des moix! 

*Petons a tots / Besos a todos.*


----------



## Eugin

Llego tarde, tardísimo, es que primero de vacaciones  y ahora tapada de laburo... así no se puede felicitar como se debe a una gran colega y excelente forera ....
Así que, Tradu, tendrás que perdonarme, pero la inspiración la dejo para el próximo postiversario, ¿vale? 

¡Un abrazo lleno de admiración!!


----------



## Berenguer

¡Tradu! Llego 150 mensajes tarde (ya no se si felicitarte los 3000 o los 4000) pero como chics, llego. 
Pues eso, que enhorabuena por esa ingente cantidad de sabiduría desparramada por los recobecos más recónditos de este nuestro foro.
Un saludo enorme.


Beren

PD: yo, catalán de momento no sé...así que no te puedo poner nada en catalán...bueno,sí, lo máximo a lo que llego es lo de (y escribo medio fonéticamente) : baixando la font d'un gat, una noia una noia, baixando la font du'n gat, una noia y un soldat.


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades, Tradu!
¡Síguele con otros 3000 mensajes de la misma calidad, por favor!

Saludos
Lola


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICITACIONES!!!!*
*Y MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU VALIOSÍSIMA*
*COLABORACIÓN.*

*CON TODO CARIÑO,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## Eva Maria

Traductoríssima,

3000 ja?

Això dic jo! És que portes un portàtil acoplat a tu com una mena de gadget de peli de ciència ficció i així sempre estàs connectada i amb els dits escrivint febrosament al teclat, o què?

No m'imagino el fòrum sense trobar-te per tot arreu: al de català, francès, anglès, castellà, italià, i segur que també al de llatí i grec, posada a fer!

Què faríem sense els teus densos i profusos, planians posts, plens de saviesa i alhora ànsia de saber?

Petons i abraçades,

Eva Maria


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Queridísimos, siento no haberos dicho nada pero estuve unos días ausente y, al volver a mi nidito del Poble Sec, tenía un Everest de trabajo (¡de laburo!) o, directamente, la cordillera del Himalaya. ¿Qué os voy a contar?

*Eugin*, yo no lo entiendo, ¿es que existe una conspiración para que tú y yo no nos encontremos más que en la página de las congrats? Me encanta coincidir contigo y disfrutar con tu simpatía y buen humor; sin embargo, ocurre con demasiada poca frecuencia...  ¿Qué tal el invierno bonarense? Por aquí estamos en plena canícula, si bien este año el calor es muy soportable.

*Berenguer*, querido, a ti te voy a dar : ¡me hubiese encantado conocerte! Ya lo sabes... Si algún día estás por la Font del Gat, no dejes de llamarme, pues piensa que está a poquísimos metros de mi casa en línea recta. ¡Qué casualidad! ¿Verdad? ¿Sabes? La Font del Gat es donde la menestralía iba de ligue en la época decimonónica, cuando el lugar aún quedaba lejos de la ciudad. Un rincón que no deberías perderte si algún día estás aquí (el gran Jaume Sisa/Ricardo Solfa, por cierto, también le dedicó una canción).

*Loladamore*, otra con quien me ocurre lo mismo que con mi querida Eugin: siempre te leo, pero en hilos en los que yo no participo. Pocas veces nos hemos cruzado, ¿verdad? ¿Así que eres una inglesa mexicana? Interesante combinación... Cada día siento más atracción por México, sus gentes y sus colores: a ver si no tardo en ir. Besísimos, querida .

*Fernita*, tú siempre te acuerdas de mí. ¡Qué guapa! La verdad es que en más de una ocasión he pensado en ponerme en el "Thanks but no thanks", pero sería una pena porque me perdería estos posts tan bonitos vuestros. Un saludo enorme a Buenos Aires y cuidad mucho a mi niño Messi, que tiene que volver enterito para que esta próxima temporada los del Barça nos hagamos con todos y cada uno de los trofeos habidos y por haber .

*Eva*, una abraçada forta, forta des de Montjuïc a les muralles de Tarragona que tant m'encanten. A veure quan quedem per menjar "xuxus" o "xuts" o "orelles" o "ulleres"... Segur que ens ho passarem d'allò més bé!
Mil petons, doncs, i deixa'm dir-te que m'encanta que hagis aparegut en aquest fòrum .

Besos/Petons,

La Traductora del Poble Sec


----------



## Trisia

I'm really really late... 

But I'll spot your thread easier next time if you remember to stick around in the EO. Come, on, visit us a bit more often, will you?  
Ah, come on, We're all eager for some food for thought  Congrats!!!


----------



## Dani California

Yo sí que llego tarde.....
Jamás me lo perdonaré, lo tuve delante todo el tiempo y no vi este fantástico hilo, ando buscando un picoesquina (como dicen en mi tierra) para golpearme la cabeza con él.
Pero como mas vale tarde que nunca: FELICITACIONES MONSITA, QUE SEAN POR LOS MENOS OTROS 3.000.000 MÁS Y QUE TODOS LOS QUE NOS CONSIDERAMOS TUS CIBERAMIGOS TE PODAMOS SEGUIR FELICITANDO.
OJALA TODO EL FORO ESTUVIERA LLENO DE GENTE TAN ESTUPENDA COMO TÚ.
FELICIDADES EN TU CUMPLEPOST Y 3.432 CARIÑOSOS TIRONES DE OREJAS.
UN BESO.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mil gracias, Carmencita/Dani: eres un solete 

Y sí: más vale tarde que nunca... Bueno, de hecho, el tuyo va a ser mi último mensaje de "congrats", pues me puse en el "Thanks but no thanks" 

Un beso enorme con mucho sol desde Barcelona hasta Madrid d 

Después de la palabra _hasta_, tienes que hacer un truco de magia


----------



## nichec

What? You posted in "Thanks, but no thanks"? 

Me too.........

So, this is my last chance to show you my *affection*  in public! 

And I wouldn't miss it for the world.....

Even 500 posts late.......

*Happy 3000, TraductoraPobleSec!!!!!!!!!! *

A very very very very very warm thank you


----------



## ampurdan

Moltes felicitats, tradu. Tard, molt tard, però felicitats igualment. Casi podria empalmar amb el missatge dels 4000.


----------



## Cristina.

Arribo amb retard, moltes felicitats pels teus 3000 i 4000, tu ets molt maca.
Ets una noia genial, em caus molt bé, t'ho dic ara perquè sé que no em contestaràs,
sé que et caic malament, però tu en canvi em caus bé, et felicito ara perquè sé que no em respondràs.
Et trobo a faltar al forum, torna, et necessitem.
Felicitats des de un Madrizzzz molt solejat.

Molts petons i una forta abraçada!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cristina. said:


> Ets una noia genial, em caus molt bé, t'ho dic ara perquè sé que no em contestaràs,
> sé que et caic malament, però tu en canvi em caus bé, et felicito ara perquè sé que no em respondràs.
> Et trobo a faltar al forum, torna, et necessitem.


 

Cristina!!! Ma che cavolo dici??? D'on has tret que no em caus bé??? Veramente non capisto    Sono proprio stupita!!! Un beso enorme y nos vemos en un privado , en serio que no entiendo nada de lo que dices: si siempre he pensado que eres un solete...

Y gracias por felicitarme.

Montse

PS: Se non ho detto nulla è perché ero in Sardinia!!!!!!!!!!

PPS: I mil gràcies a tu, mod Ampu. Ahir vaig estar passejant per la teva ciutat.


----------



## alexacohen

No sé si *felicitarte *por los 4000, y aprovechar este tu útimo congrat, o tirarte de las orejas, mi hermana catalana.
¿¿Pero qué haces tú en la playa con un portátil??
Voy a ver si rescato el hilo de Víctor en el que explicaba la terrible y peligrosa adicción a WR... aunque no puedas imprimirlo... porque... ¿¿¡¡No te habrás llevado la impresora también!!???

Besísimos,

Alexa


----------



## Maruja14

Enhorabuena. ¡Vaya ritmo!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gracias, Maru, guapa.

Si mis planes no se tuercen, para mi cumple en noviembre estoy en Sevilla: o sea que ya sabes...

Besos desde Barcelona y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Maruja14

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Gracias, Maru, guapa.
> 
> Si mis planes no se tuercen, para mi cumple en noviembre estoy en Sevilla: o sea que ya sabes...
> 
> Besos desde Barcelona y gracias de nuevo


 
¿De visita? ¿O es que has decidido hacerte del Betis?


----------

